

Don't be a Facebook activist - Henwys
http://henrywallace.org/dont-be-a-facebook-activist/

======
enraged_camel
Facebook activism, as defined by the article, has two purposes. First, it
makes the person feel better about themselves. Second, it (presumably)
improves their reputation among their circle of friends. The issues they are
trying to raise awareness about are quite irrelevant. In fact, the person
might be actively harming the cause they are trying to champion, because they
are giving others the impression that sharing their post actually accomplishes
something worthwhile, and might scratch their itch to actually act.

